
Privacy: You pay Google with data, Apple with cash - nwrk
https://www.axios.com/data-privacy-apple-google-cost-18bed43e-5a0f-4568-b8d0-fbc7978ddde8.html
======
Bucephalus355
Not for those of us with G-Suite!

That being said, I don’t see why Google can’t do paid G-mail accounts. I had
to take out a domain name myself to get G-Suite instead of just using my old
email.

